# Conservative Black folks should know their place



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

THE CONDI-BASHING CONTINUES
By Neil Boortz

The relentless attacks by the media and the liberal establishment continue against Secretary of State Nominee Condoleezza Rice. As predicted, the left has now decided to play the "sellout" card. You see, any black American that does not agree with the agenda of liberals in this country is a traitor -- an Uncle Tom -- a sellout -- and they can't be trusted. It's the same thing that happened to Clarence Thomas.

The latest example of this comes to us courtesy of some radio guy in Madison, Wisconsin named John Sylvester. On the air Wednesday, he called Dr. Rice "Aunt Jemima" (after the black woman on the pancake mix box) and Colin Powell an "Uncle Tom." His reasoning? "I was aiming that directly at a black person that is letting himself (and herself) be used by an administration that has been extremely hostile to minorities." Oh really? What could he possibly be talking about? How has George Bush been the least bit hostile to minorities? By being the first to appoint them to high offices? Please. It seems that there are some members of the minority community out there who would dry up and blow away if they couldn't whine that someone somewhere was being "hostile" towards them.

Actually, this has nothing to do with race. It's about an intolerant leftist ideology that doesn't accept any other views. Unless you toe the line for the Democratic party, you're an Uncle Tom and a sellout.
:eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

She is unfit for said position because she has NO experience negotiating with other nations. I don't give a damn how well she can ice skate or sing, she does not have the experience needed for the job.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

nd MAddy Not so bright did?


----------

